#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Αυθαίρετη επέκταση σε πρασιά

## ΑΝΝΑ ΝΤΑΓΚΛΑΡΑ

Συνάδελφοι θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας αν κάποιος γνωρίζει, ενα τμήμα σε πρασιά όπου έχει κατασκευαστεί χώρος υποδοχής (σαν προθάλαμος σε κατάστημα) με μεταλλικά στοιχεία και εχει κλειστεί με νάυλον περιμετρικά και τέντα απο πάνω μπορεί να δηλωθεί στο Ν 4178 με αναλυτικό ή θεωρείται ΥΔΚΧ;Επίσης η αλλαγή χρήσης χωρίς υπέρβαση δόμησης απο ΚΧ σε ΚΧ πώς υπολογίζεται το πρόστιμο;με αναλυτικό;

----------


## milt

για την αλλαγή χρήσης ρίξε μια ματιά στο άρθρο 18,παρ.5 ,β όπου αν δεν υπάρχει υπέρβαση δόμησης πας όντως με αναλυτικό και σε περίπτωση που έγινε η αλλαγή χωρίς να υπάρχουν οικοδομικές εργασίες για να κάνεις τον αναλυτικό τότε χρεώνεσαι απλά ένα 500 ευρω, εγκύκλιος 4.

τώρα για τον χώρο στην πρασιά δες αν μπορείς να το βάλεις στην κατηγορία τρία εφόσον νομίζεις ότι πληρεί τον ορισμό της πέργολας-τέντας (όπου ουσιαστικά δεν σε καλύπτουν τα γύρω ναϊλον γιατί δεν προβλέπονται περιμετρικά στοιχεία πλήρωσης πέραν των φέρων)

βέβαια μπορείς να πας για την είσοδο στην πρασιά με αναλυτικό (αυθαίρετοι ημιυπαίθριοι χώροι,στέγαστρα,κιόσκια) και να ενσωματώσεις σε αυτόν τον αναλυτικό και την αλλαγή χρήσης ..

----------


## ΑΝΝΑ ΝΤΑΓΚΛΑΡΑ

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πληροφορία , θα κάνω  αυτήν τη διαδικασία και βλέπουμε, ναστε καλά

----------

